# JSF



## mayer (13. Nov 2005)

Wie setze ich in JSF Parameter??

mfg manuel


----------



## Guest (13. Nov 2005)

Welche Parameter?


----------



## mayer (14. Nov 2005)

Parameter die ich in der Seite dann abfragen kann.

In JSP funktioniert es mit <jsparam>. Gibt es in JSF die Möglichkeit Parameter zu setzen, ausgenommen mit
<faram>?? Funktioniert es vielleicht über das Object *FacesContext *??

Kann mir jemand helfen??

mfg manuel


----------



## mayer (14. Nov 2005)

Hab jetzt die Lösung:

Vom FacesContext holt man sich den request mittels:


```
HttpServletRequest request = (HttpServletRequest ) context.getExternalContext().getRequest();
```

Dann fügt man den Parameter bzw. das Attribut mit:


```
request.setAttribute("name",wert);
```

hinzu.

mfg manuel


----------

